# Long Coat? Stock Coat?



## aalomon (Sep 19, 2013)

First off, I hope this is the right area. Ive been looking for a german shepherd puppy for over a year, and I finally fell in love with this guy. His mother is a black stock coat, and his dad is a very dark plush sable. Ive always had longer haired dogs, and would prefer a long coat, but love this guy either way. Any opinions? Think this is a coated puppy?

First picture of him, and hes the puppy in the upper right in the second picture. Hes currently 5 weeks (dont worry, Im not taking him home until 8 weeks).


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

He looks like a coatie to me. He is very cute, congratulations


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is pretty fluffy.


----------



## aalomon (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I went to visit him today (hes 6.5 weeks now) and was able to take a few more pics. Any one else have opinions? Have opinions changed? It really doesnt matter, I just have new puppy fever and this is an excuse to show off new pics!!

Here he is! Hes the one on the left in the second two pics.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Those puppies are so cute!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I vote definitely a long stock coat. Very cute!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

What a cute lil feller. Looks like a long coat to me, but I have very limited experience telling the difference too. Should be a lot of fun when you get him home. Just remember patience and consistency.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## aalomon (Sep 19, 2013)

Patience and consistency will not be a problem. Im thrilled to have a blank slate. My last dog was a rescue that came home with parvo, extreme separation anxiety (severe enough there were a couple instances of self mutilation) and fear biting. After a lot of work he got his CGC and is now a very happy and well balanced boy.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats on the good looking young man and your success with a rescue. All of ours are rescues so we do get a chance to work pretty closely with them all the time. But it is very full fiilling, so I am definitely not going to complain. I knew what I was getting myself into and have had a blast the entire time we have taken in our girls. The last two make number 7 and 8...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

He is absolutely adorable! I would say he isn't a long plush coat but more than likely a long stock coat. He will be a very handsome boy though either way


----------



## sammyjeff (Oct 1, 2013)

Definate long coat


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

your puppy is so cute.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I vote for continuing to feed us puppy pictures so we can watch that coat develop.


----------



## Wolfcubs (Feb 24, 2011)

Your cute little Fellow is a long coated GSD for sure. 

He will probably not become such fluffy as the most so-called Showline-longcoats. But he is a longcoated :thumbup:

Have lots of fun with this cute puppy :wub:


----------



## aalomon (Sep 19, 2013)

Update - Im still not sure on the coat. This is him at just over 3 months old. Ear tufts and some fluff between the toes (and a single long tuft on his tail) but the rest of his coat is still kinda short. So, what do you guys think?










With his older brother









and a bad pic (but I love it anyways) of him wet and covered in sand after getting in the way of one of his doggy friends digging


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

He is adorable!!! I say long coat


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

definitely LC...Looks kinda like my girl did at that age


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Definitely long coat. He will be handsome! I have a long coat sable female who looked just like that.

8 weeks

Carma 3/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

A little older

March 29, 2013 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Now

11/6/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

[
10/25/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh yeah I see long coat. He's freaking cute! Cant believe I missed this thread when it first started! I almost never miss puppy pictures!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

He reminds me of my GSD male as a pup (coat not colour), Harry is a stock coat, however is slightly longer than your average stock coat, but no where anything like a long stock coat. In Australia, we call it a glamour coat.


----------

